# What is it?



## PixieKris (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi all, can anyone tell me exactly what type of corn mine is? I know it's a striped corn, think it might be an amel? Don't really know anything about it. Thanks


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

have you got any photos of the snake from above and a good head shot as well. is the belly clear or checkered. 

cath


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

At first glance I'd say Amel stripe ( if it has red eyes ) or classic stripe ( if it has darker eyes )
Need more photos to be sure .
Could be either a motley or 4 line stripe.
Could be a bloodred stripe.
Like I say, need more photos to be sure .


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Eyes look black to me.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Eyes look black to me.


and me, I would be going with classic stripe


----------



## PixieKris (Aug 31, 2009)

the eyes are black, not sure about the belly, haven't taken him out yet as was told to let him settle for a week before handling him. I will get some more photos as soon as I can get him out.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

its not an amel, its a carolina / classic striped corn.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

As above its a carolina stripe, a very nice one too! seen alot of these sexy beast at the shows lately


----------



## PixieKris (Aug 31, 2009)

right here's a couple more pics for identification:



















here's the album, there's a couple more: Reptile Forums UK - PixieKris's Album: The little fellas

the belly looks clear to me, also on closer inspection the eyes are black in the center with red/orange around, don't know if that makes any difference?

Thanks


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

as before its a striped normal/classic carolina.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

normal stripe :2thumb:


----------

